# How big are Boer goats are they hard to handle?



## Jackson62 (Jul 3, 2011)

We are 62 years old and looking for pet goats.  We have plenty of browse and land to clear but would like gentle goats.  My original thought was mini nubians however we have large predators and would need a secure nightime  enclosure.  What would you suggest for our situation?


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2011)

If you have large predators...it really doesn't matter the type of goat you get...you'll need to provide a really secure shelter.  Maybe even a livestock guardian.
For a pet / weed clearing I'd recommend a couple of wethers (fixed male).  Wethers tend to be calmer in all breeds.

I'm partial to pygmies but it sounds like you want something a little bigger


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 3, 2011)

I love boer and their are some very gentle ones, like everything else, it can depend. but compared to large nubians or kiko they are on the gentlier side. especially when worked with on a regular basis.  You may wish to consider looking around at some farms with some older does that they want to retire to pasture, they would be especially gentle if they are used to being shown. Just a thought, don't know how many farms would be in your area.  I was assumming you aren't talking about breeding and having babies, just a small herd to keep around.  

i guess the down side to starting with older goats would be possibly more health issues. And boer goats probably cost more than some other breeds, since meat prices are pretty high. Compared to buying some whethered dwarf or milking breeds, they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Jackson62 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks, I think I will stick with my plan for 2 mini nubian wethers.  Smaller housing and more manageable I just love the long ears!


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's a thought...since you like the look of the Boer and also the long, pendulous ears of the Nubian, why not consider a Boer/Nubian cross?
Obviously, I'm suggesting this as these are the goats I have and they have gentle, sweet personalities and their looks are just plain cute.
As has been mentioned, the individual personality of the goat is going to be just that, individual, but as a whole, you'll find them to be a pleasing goat.
And as always, I'll even show you how cute they are!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 4, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> And as always, I'll even show you how cute they are!
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/Michael3215/goats/LiviesKids/P1010232.jpg


Yep  adorable!

If I were ever to start a commercial herd, it'd be Nubian does (for the milk) and a Boer buck...two of the cutest baby breeds, mixed...ahhhh.


----------



## Jackson62 (Jul 4, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Here's a thought...since you like the look of the Boer and also the long, pendulous ears of the Nubian, why not consider a Boer/Nubian cross?
> Obviously, I'm suggesting this as these are the goats I have and they have gentle, sweet personalities and their looks are just plain cute.
> As has been mentioned, the individual personality of the goat is going to be just that, individual, but as a whole, you'll find them to be a pleasing goat.
> And as always, I'll even show you how cute they are!
> ...


They are the cutest goats!  How much do they weigh when full grown?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 4, 2011)

Jackson62 said:
			
		

> Goatherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge!!!!

Females 120 to 200

Males 200 to 300 on up.  

there are some smaller blood-lines but you would have to do your research. 

Here are a couple of  mine just born, boer/nubian crosses.


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 4, 2011)

> They are the cutest goats!  How much do they weigh when full grown?


I can't tell you how much the kids will weigh as these are my first, but the moms weigh in at about 90# and dad, who has since been castrated, weighs about 110#.  It might sound big, but they are very manageable.


----------

